# 18' Aire Leopard turnkey Canyon package



## bobkeating8585 (10 mo ago)

All that is missing is you. New rope wrapped Cataract oars, new blades. Oar locks (and pins and clips if desired. Six bay frame, Three Coolers, two are new, one box, clips in custom Recretec " Cat's Meow " frame, spares of almost everything. a list would be a lot of work, better to talk to a serious buyer by phone. If you want to save 50 percent and can pickup in Portland OR, we could talk. I am not going to part out parts.


----------



## bobkeating8585 (10 mo ago)

Sounds like a lot of gear.


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

Sounds a lot like a scam


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice pictures.


----------



## bigfishn (10 mo ago)

No pictures, no price, no year....🤔


----------

